# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Παρακολούθησης >  >  CCTV

## kyriakos_electron

Γεια σας παιδιά, 
αν ξέρει κανεις να μου προτείνει κανένα καλό καταγραφικό DVR 4 καναλιών με έξοδο usb και έξοδο για μόνιτορ.
Επίσης θέλω μία κάμερα Dome για να μπει πάνω από το ταμείο και τρεις για έλεγχο σε μαγαζί.

Έχω δει πολλά στο διαδίκτυο αλλά μια συμβουλή θα βοηθούσε.

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Ulysses

Πήγαινε σε ένα κατάστημα που πουλάει συστήματα ασφαλείας και ρώτα εκεί τιμές-μάρκες.Με 350€ παίρνεις ωραιότατο 4channel DVR (+HDD+USB remote access via internet) και κάμερες προτείνω αυτές: 
Colour Dome CKD7100 (outdoor + infrared + high resolution + anti-vandal + wide angle lens 3.6) τις έχω σπίτι 4 χρόνια και βγήκαν top,και στη δουλειά τις έχουμε σαν καλύτερη λύση.Βέβαια έχει και άλλες καλές,εγώ προσωπικά τις θεωρώ κορυφή.Περίπου 110€ η μία.

Συγνώμη ξέχασα οτι τις θες για εσωτερικό χώρο.Αυτές που σου είπα είναι κορυφή αλλά 
έχει ωραιότατες καμερούλες πιο "γυμνές" με 40-50€.Ολες κινέζικες είναι και πάνω κάτω ίδιες.
Τις βάζεις με 2 βίδες,τις στρίβεις εκεί που θες να κοιτούν και τέλος.Σηνύθως εχουν 2 χρόνια εγγύηση και άμα έχει λήξει η εγγύηση αλλάζεις κάμερα.Φτηνή είναι έτσι κι αλλιώς.

****Παρατήρηση

Αν σκοπεύεις να βάλεις καλώδια κάμερας,έχε υπόψη πως απο κάθε κάμερα θα πηγαίνει στο καταγραφικό ένα καλώδιο,που θα πρότεινα να το βαλεις 2πλό,δηλαδή να έχει 2 ομοαξονικά+τάση (κάθε ομοαξονικό=1 κάμερα ή 1 μικρόφωνο) γιατί αργότερα θα θες και μικρόφωνο 1000%.Εχει μικροφωνάκια φτηνά που ακούν τα πάντα απλά το καταγραφικό θα πρέπει να δέχεται ήχο,ρώτησε το στο κατάστημα που θα πας.

----------


## KOKAR

και όταν καταλήξεις ποιο μηχάνημα θα πάρεις μην ξεχάσεις να βάλεις και μια
ταμπέλα οτι ο χώρος παρακολουθείτε από κλειστό κύκλωμα 
και το λέω αυτό για να μην βρεθείς εκτεθειμένος.

----------


## Ulysses

Α ναι,ΣΗΝΥΘΩΣ βάζεις κάμερες σε σπίτι-μαγαζί και όλα οκ.Ωστόσο αν σου φέρει ο άλλος δημοτική αστυνομία θα είσαι παράνομος.Νομίζω πρέπει να αναρτήσεις στην πόρτα του καταστήματος κάποιον αριθμό άδειας που σου παραχωρήθηκε για να καταγράφεις τον χώρο αλλά δεν ξέρω πως το αποκτάς το χαρτί κτλ.

----------


## HFProject

δείτε:




> http://www.dpa.gr/portal/page?_pagei..._schema=PORTAL







> ...Σύμφωνα με την Απόφαση 115/2001 της Αρχής *απαγορεύεται* η χρήση κλειστών κυκλωμάτων τηλεόρασης για την παρακολούθηση και τον έλεγχο των εργαζομένων.



Για αδειοδότηση:





> http://www.dpa.gr/portal/page?_pagei..._schema=PORTAL







> 1.Ο υπεύθυνος επεξεργασίας πρέπει να έχει τοποθετήσει ικανό αριθμό ενημερωτικών πινακίδων που να προειδοποιούν για τη λειτουργία του κλειστού κυκλώματος.
> 
> 2.Για τη λειτουργία κλειστού κυκλώματος σε κοινόχρηστους χώρους πολυκατοικιών είναι απαραίτητη η ρητή και ειδική συγκατάθεση κάθε ενοίκου και όταν αυτό δεν είναι εφικτό, τότε η Γενική Συνέλευση της πολυκατοικίας μπορεί να αποφασίσει σύμφωνα με τον κανονισμό της την αναγκαιότητα ή μη εγκατάστασης του κυκλώματος. Οι κάμερες δεν πρέπει να ελέγχουν την πρόσβαση στα κατ’ ιδίαν διαμερίσματα, σε γειτονικές κατοικίες, δρόμους και πεζόδρομους. Ο εκάστοτε διαχειριστής της πολυκατοικίας είναι ο υπεύθυνος επεξεργασίας και είναι υποχρεωμένος για την ενημέρωση των υποκειμένων ότι ο χώρος βιντεοσκοπείται. Η καταγραφή εικόνας χωρίς ήχο είναι επιτρεπτή εφόσον η μονάδα ελέγχου που καταχωρεί τις εικόνες βρίσκεται σε κοινόχρηστο χώρο με ελεγχόμενη πρόσβαση και τα δεδομένα διατηρούνται το πολύ 48 ώρες. 
> 
> 3.Στις σε ενιαίο χώρο θέσεις στάθμευσης οχημάτων των κατοικιών (υπόγειο, πυλωτή), είναι επιτρεπτή η τοποθέτηση κλειστού κυκλώματος από το νόμιμο κάτοχο μόνον όταν οι κάμερες εστιάζουν αποκλειστικά στο αγαθό το οποίο προστατεύουν και όχι σε γειτονικούς χώρους και υπάρχει πινακίδα που ενημερώνει τα υποκείμενα για την βιντεοσκόπηση.
> 
> 4.Στη γενική περίπτωση δεν επιτρέπεται η καταγραφή δεδομένων για χρονικό διάστημα ανώτερο των δεκαπέντε (15) ημερών (με εξαίρεση τα χρηματοπιστωτικά ιδρύματα για τα οποία ο χρόνος καταγραφής είναι έως 45 ημέρες). Αν αυτό είναι απαραίτητο πρέπει να ζητηθεί ειδική άδεια από την Αρχή.
> 
> 5.Στη γενική περίπτωση δεν επιτρέπεται η καταγραφή ήχου από το κλειστό κύκλωμα. Αν αυτό είναι απαραίτητο πρέπει να ζητηθεί ειδική άδεια από την Αρχή.
> ...



Και αποφάσεις:





> http://www.dpa.gr/portal/page?_pagei...89%CF%83%CE%B7

----------


## Ulysses

Ορίστε και οι διατάξεις του νόμου..
Μία φορά στο κέντρο της Θεσσαλονίκης βάλαμε αυθαίρετα στην είσοδο της οικοδομής,κάμερα για να κοιτάει το ιατρείο στον 3ο ποιος χτυπάει κουδούνι και ήρθε ένας γέρος-διαχειριστής και μας έριξε κάτι καντίλια που ο ιατρός όταν του είπε "θα φέρω τη δημοτική-δεν ενημέρωσες την οικοδομή" μας είπε "βγάλτε την,παιδιά μην μπλέξουμε".Να δείς τι καλά που την ξυλώσαμε..πο τότε το αφεντικό μου πρώτα λέει στον πελάτη ενημέρωσε και φώναξε μας"..

----------


## Mcrooot

Στο ομοαξονικο του ηχου μπορεις να βαλεις και σε αυτο καμερα 
χορις προβληματα στην ποιοτητα της εικονας.. Ειναι λιγο πιο ακριβο το 
καλωδιο αλλα αν βαλεις 2 καμερες σε κα8ε γραμμη καλωδιου θασαι σιγουρα
καιρδισμενος.
Το νου σου στα ρευματα αν εχεις πολλα μετρα καλωδια.

----------


## kyriakos_electron

Έχω δει τι γίνεται με την προστασία προσωπικών δεδομένων και θα κάνω αυτά που πρέπει.
Άρα σε κάθε σημείο που θα μπει κάμερα στέλνω δύο ομοαξονικά συν τη τροφοδοσίας τους 2*0,50mm^2.
Είμαι σωστός ;

----------


## lastid

Μπορείς και με καλώδιο UTP - για δίκτυα.
Αρκεί να χρησιμοποιήσεις *αυτούς τους adaptors* ή παρόμοιους.
Στέλνουν video και τροφοδοσία. Υπάρχουν και με ήχο.
Τους έχω χρησιμοποιήσει και είμαι ευχαριστημένος.

----------


## innova

Φλικε Δημήτρη-lastid θα μπορούσες να ξαναβάλεις το λινκ με τους adaptors γιατί δεν υπάρχουν πλέον στο συγκεκριμένο μαγαζί;
Ευχαριστώ προκαταβολικά!

----------


## innova

> Αν σκοπεύεις να βάλεις καλώδια κάμερας,έχε υπόψη πως απο κάθε κάμερα θα πηγαίνει στο καταγραφικό ένα καλώδιο,που θα πρότεινα να το βαλεις 2πλό,δηλαδή να έχει 2 ομοαξονικά+τάση (κάθε ομοαξονικό=1 κάμερα ή 1 μικρόφωνο) γιατί αργότερα θα θες και μικρόφωνο 1000%.Εχει μικροφωνάκια φτηνά που ακούν τα πάντα απλά το καταγραφικό θα πρέπει να δέχεται ήχο,ρώτησε το στο κατάστημα που θα πας.



Θέλω να δώσω ρεύμα σε 2 καμερούλες παρακολούθησης στα 15 μέτρα απόσταση.
Τα τροφοδοτικά που τις συνοδεύουν είναι 9V 200mA έκαστο.
Επειδή δεν θέλω να έχω δύο καλώδια για την επέκταση της τροφοδοσίας τους, θέλω να ρωτήσω:
Αν συνδέσω τα δύο τροφοδοτικά των καμερών παράλληλα σε ένα καλώδιο,
 θα γίνει η παροχή 12v 400mA ;
ώστε από την άκρη του καλωδίου να πάρω (παράλληλα) ρεύμα και για τις 2 καμερούλες; (κάτι αντίστοιχο δεν κάνουν και κάποια καλωδιάκια τύπου «Υ» προκειμένου να δώσουν από ένα καλώδιο ρεύμα σε κάμερα και μικρόφωνο ; απλά εκεί έχουν προβλέψει το τροφοδοτικό να είναι επαρκές σε mA, έτσι δεν είναι; όπως λέει και ο φίλος παραπάνω ; )

----------


## dalai

Απο εμπειρια  καμοια 40 διαφορετικων μαρκων σε καταγραφικα, νομιζω οτι ενα κινεζακι θα σου κανει. Αν θελεις να δωσεις περισσοτερα παρε ενα hikvision.  μην παρεις πολυ ακριβο , μην παρεις με ελληνικα μενου (δεν ειναι απολυτο αυτο) , μην παρεις με  μενου που θα εχει φανταχτερα σχεδικια κλπ , γιατι ολα αυτα ειναι φρου φρου και αρωματα  και βαρενουν απιστευτα το συστημα με αποτελεσμα ,πολλα απο αυτα να κολλανε.
Να ειναι στιβαρο το μενου και απλο. Να μπορεις πχ ευκολα να κανεις replay  kai  να παρεις ενα  backup  σε στικακι.  Χτες πηγα να παρω ενα backup απο ενα μηχανημα και εκανα 1 ωρα με το ρολοι να βρω πως γινετε!
Στην τοποθετηση μην κανεις γενικα πλανα .Δεν βοηθουν . Κοιτα να περνεις  με μια καμερα τα προσωπα (οχι απο πανω γιατι συνηθως  οι "υποπτοι" μπαινου μεσα σκιμενοι ή με καπελα). καλο ειναι να γραφεις και ηχο. Να προσεχεις την αντιλια , και να κανεις και δοκιμη το βραδυ ,που ολες οι καμερες δυσκολευονται

----------


## lastid

http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=19903&cat=786&page=1

----------


## sv4lqcnik

> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=19903&cat=786&page=1



    σιδερο στην μεση σου καλε μου φιλε ανυσηχησα πολυ καιρο εχεις να φανεις..

καλως τον και ας αργησε να μας -με ενημερωσει τι καταληξη ειχε τελικα το τοσο ωραιο και ακαταμαχητο αναπτυξιακο το PICASUS ποτε θα βγει στην επιφανεια τελοιοποιημενο;;;;;;;;;;;

----------


## innova

> http://www.emimikos.gr/shop/product.php?productid=19903&cat=786&page=1



Αν κατάλαβα καλά για μένα είναι το παραπάνω link. 
Δεν ξέρω πως δουλεύονται αυτά, κάπου θα βρώ να διαβάσω, οκ και ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε lastid!
Θάθελα όμως να μάθω αν ισχύει αυτό που σκέφτηκα, πως δηλαδή 2 τροφοδοτικά παράλληλα θα δώσουν το άθροισμα των mΑmper τους ώστε να είναι εντάξει οι συσκευές που θα τροφοδοτηθούν απ'αυτά?

----------


## picdev

o emimikos έχει και τροφοδοτικά με διάφορα A και εγώ απο εκεί έιχα ψωνίσει όταν είχα βάλει σε ένα μαγαζί , αλλά με καταγραφική κάρτα σε ένα παλιό pc(kgaurd),
όσο για την άδεια ο αστυνόμος που πήγαμε να ρωτήσουμε , ήταν πολύ χαλαρός, μόνο ταμπέλα είπε να βάλουμε,
άδεια δεν χρειάζεται, γενικά κατάλαβα ότι έχουν σημαντικότερα πράγματα να ασχολοθούν, απο μια κάμερα

----------


## innova

> Θάθελα όμως να μάθω αν ισχύει αυτό που σκέφτηκα, πως δηλαδή 2 τροφοδοτικά παράλληλα θα δώσουν το άθροισμα των mΑmper τους ώστε να είναι εντάξει οι συσκευές που θα τροφοδοτηθούν απ'αυτά?



Eπαναλαμβάνω το ερώτημα γιατί μάλλον παράπεσε  :Smile:

----------


## plouf

ναι (βαζεις 2 διοδους) δες και αυτο
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post369546 

αλλα θα συμφωνήσω οτι ενα τροφοδοτικό 500μαη ειναι πολύ φτηνό......

----------


## innova

> ναι (βαζεις 2 διοδους) δες και αυτο
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post369546 
> 
> αλλα θα συμφωνήσω οτι ενα τροφοδοτικό 500μαη ειναι πολύ φτηνό......



Φιλε plouf σε ευχαριστώ! Θα ήθελα να αποφύγω τα μερεμέτια για να κάνω αυτό:

_"Θέλω να δώσω ρεύμα σε 2 καμερούλες παρακολούθησης στα 15 μέτρα απόσταση.
Τα τροφοδοτικά που τις συνοδεύουν είναι 9V 200mA έκαστο.
Επειδή δεν θέλω να έχω δύο καλώδια για την επέκταση της τροφοδοσίας τους, θέλω να ρωτήσω:
Αν συνδέσω τα δύο τροφοδοτικά των καμερών παράλληλα σε ένα καλώδιο,
 θα γίνει η παροχή 12v 400mA ;
ώστε από την άκρη του καλωδίου να πάρω (παράλληλα) ρεύμα και για τις 2  καμερούλες; (κάτι αντίστοιχο δεν κάνουν και κάποια καλωδιάκια τύπου «Υ»  προκειμένου να δώσουν από ένα καλώδιο ρεύμα σε κάμερα και μικρόφωνο ;  απλά εκεί έχουν προβλέψει το τροφοδοτικό να είναι επαρκές σε mA, έτσι  δεν είναι;"

_Γίνεται χωρίς παρενέργειες ή να στείλω 2 καλώδια;

----------


## plouf

το καταλαβα αυτό που είπες... και σε αυτό απάντησα 
μπορεις απο σου είπα οι 2 δίοδοι ειναι για να μην περασει ρευμα απο το ένα τροφοδοτικό στο αλλο, οι δίοδοι πάνω στο τροφοδοτικό, και μετά τα επεκτείνεις τα καλώδια (το 1 καλώδιο).

αλλά ξαναξαναλέω οτι ένα τροφοδοτικό 500mah κάνει 4-6ευρώ .......

----------


## innova

Φίλε plouf σε ξαναευχαριστώ!

Το θέμα μου δεν είναι τα 5-6 ευρώ αλλά:

1) να μάθω τη θεωρία του πράγματος (που απ'ότι κατάλαβα αργά ή γρήγορα θα περάσει ρεύμα απ'το ένα τροφ. στο άλλο και θα γίνει ζημιά, άρα αυτή η λύση -χωρίς διόδους- αποφεύγεται γενικώς! )

2) να μην πάνε χαμένα τα υπάρχοντα τροφοδοτικά των 200mA.

3) να αξιοποιούσα ένα καλώδιο 2xRG59+2x0.50mm που έχω, μιας και οι καμερούλες θα ήταν πλάτη με πλάτη και βόλευε το ένα καλώδιο.

----------

